# 2014 Roadster rear window



## Pincherrn (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi guys. 
Can anybody tell me how on earth I'm supposed to clean the inside of my rear screen. I can't get in there properly because of the roll hoops and seats. Any ideas welcome.

Cheers 
Colin


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

S'pose it depends how large and flexible you are (!!!)
I manage to do mine by moving one seat right forward, and tipping the back as far forward as it will go, then crouching in the back and reaching behind the hoops. Not that easy though.
Worse still is getting out all that crap (dead leaves, insects etc) that collects in the roof box front corners.
Not sure what happens if you start to raise the roof then stop the cycle part way through. Would this make these jobs easier? Any-one tried it or advise against it?


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Graham'sTT said:


> S'pose it depends how large and flexible you are (!!!)
> I manage to do mine by moving one seat right forward, and tipping the back as far forward as it will go, then crouching in the back and reaching behind the hoops. Not that easy though.
> Worse still is getting out all that crap (dead leaves, insects etc) that collects in the roof box front corners.
> Not sure what happens if you start to raise the roof then stop the cycle part way through. Would this make these jobs easier? Any-one tried it or advise against it?


Not sure on the TT but in my previous mx5 roadster I would stop the roof halfway, didn't really help with cleaning the rear screen but made cleaning all the debris so much easier. Also on the mx5 that's where the drain plugs were that when blocked caused all sorts of water ingress, not sure if the TT roadster is the same but if they are then some luke warm water poured down them from time to time helped keep them clear


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

This may work? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Microfibe ... 58c2277827


----------

